# Saffi has come to stay



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Saffi is staying with us this week and has settled in really well. One or two pics.

Who, me?









Chasing in the garden with Bess









Playing...









More play









Sleepy girl


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous pics! Saffi has grown quite a bit! I didn't realise she was staying with you when Turi and Marcus were away - that's nice that you have her though!!

x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous pics,they look like theyre having so much fun xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

They look like they are having so much fun


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww, great pictures! I love the movie star pose in the first one!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Fantastic pics, just goes to show how well they settle in the right enviroment two very well adjusted dogs!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pictures Sue. Maybe it's time for poo no. 3!?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh how lovely Sue, thanks for sharing, made me smile .. enjoy having 3 poos for a week .. how nice of you too


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments.

We are thoroughly enjoying having her .... but will probably stick with just two of our own for now!

Saffi has certainly fitted in well here, we will miss her once Turi is back. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the puffed out photo Sue .. 

Where is lovely Maisie? .. I know sitting back and watching the youngsters play .. I know that feeling  I will sit next to you Maisie ha ha ha


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I was also wondering where Maisie is? Maybe the other two would over power her with their youthfull boisterous playing. Is Bess much bigger than Maisie now? x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I was also wondering where Maisie is? Maybe the other two would over power her with their youthfull boisterous playing. Is Bess much bigger than Maisie now? x


Maisie is happy to watch the youngsters playing, she's not really one for rough and tumble play! However when it's just the two of them she and Bess will sometimes play and always have a bit of a chase during walks.

Bess is about 11.5kg and Maisie is 5.5kg!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awww, gorgeous photos! Looks like they are having lots of fun!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking such good care of her Sue! We had a brilliant holiday but we really did miss her - it was made much easier knowing she was in good hands.


----------

